# 22mag into steel targets from how far?



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have been setting up a range on my property with ar500 steel targets, i made a pistol and separate rifle range..i am wondering what the minimum safe distance is to shoot 22 magnum into ar500 steel is?
i have done a fair bit of research on the subject of shooting steel, but i have not seen anything specifically about 22 magnum safe shooting ranges into steel..
thanks for any info


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

NRA moved the metallic silhouette targets out to 40yds from 25yds because of splatter. But that was mainly because of big bore guns. I would shoot a 22mag at 25yds all day.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Main thing is: 1. safety glasses, and 2. mounting: either have the target an an angle where it'll "splatter" away from you into the ground, or have a reactive target that will soak up the energy: a swinger or sprung target, or a dropping pepper popper or such. We've shot a heck of a lot of steel at 25 yards or less with a bunch of different caliber pistols, and while I've got a few little scars where I have had jacket fragments buried in my forehead, I always had the glasses on: a solidly mounted dead-on straight target, however, I just simply wouldn't pull the trigger on: that's just begging to have the full weight, if deformed, bullet come back at you in nasty ways..


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We shot large bore pistols (up to .308) at steel targets starting at 50 meters. Had an occasional sp.lash back. Safety glasses are a must


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

what about 22 mag out of a rifle? i have both..


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

If you have old cratered targets you have a lot better chance of splash back. We shot 32 mag and 32-20 at 25 meters with little to no problem. 22 mags from rifles have only slightly faster speeds and should be no problem.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i shot it at 30 yards (from behind a wheelbarrow) im still alive 
pretty fun hitting 2 inch chickens and watching them fly...it put some pretty good craters in one of my cheap targets..i may have to scrap it..


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Not sure about 22mag up close but we hung a 6" steel plate at 50 yards and have shot everything up to 30-06 with no problems.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

man 50 yards seems pretty close to be punching steel with a rifle..i have been doing it at 75 and 80 yards with the AR and AK and it still feels a bit close even on swinging and knockover targets..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Small bore, (.22 LR) silhouette matches shoot at 40, 60, 77 and 100 yards.

TH


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

so i should probably move back to 40 yards for the 22lr and 22mag i guess, definetly not trying to hurt myself or anyone else who shoots at my range..


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

If they are lead won't they just flatten out on steel?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

it destroys the bullet and sends shrapnel in different directions depending on the target shot..if you shoot for a bit you will see where the bullt fragments cut into the ground at the base of the target..many people have been hit by bonce back shooting steel, personally im not trying to have that happen..not to mention my range is 30+ min. from the hospital..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to shoot black powder flintlock silhouettes. I remember vividly one day shooting offhand at the 50 yard chickens, scoring a hit, and having a .50 caliber round ball come back right over my head like it was headed to china. Scared me to death.


----------

